# Wild Extreme Giant??



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

This picture was taken in Brazil, and it looks to be an Extreme to me. The author says:



> We saw this when walking through a forest in Brazil, and I just had to get a picture. I creeped slowly behind it, and it turned its head. I took the photo, and look at the result!
> 
> Unfortunately, the picture doesn'y really show the size of the lizard... it was huge!



<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/wizziebob/18731465/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.flickr.com/photos/wizziebob/18731465/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't think it would be too much to think they could be found in parts of Brazil as well. It borders a large part of the Grand Chaco region.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like one to me...Id love to go catch a bunch of wild ones


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> Looks like one to me...Id love to go catch a bunch of wild ones



Me and you both bro!!


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Apr 7, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> omgtaylorg said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like one to me...Id love to go catch a bunch of wild ones
> ...



You Both Need to take some Vacations here though...


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 7, 2009)

Neil_E_C_P said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > omgtaylorg said:
> ...


I'll come if you pay for my ticket :lol:


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

I wish, I will one day. :drool


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 7, 2009)

Haha I was thinking about it this summer when I graduate, I plan to visit Bobby's zoo  and argentina would be awesome...bring some welder gloves, thick boots, and patience...lol


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 7, 2009)

I enlarged the pic hoping to get a better look. The person labeled it as a Red tegu but I highly doubt that. Someone should try contacting them through their flickr account and ask them the exact location.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

PuffDragon said:


> I enlarged the pic hoping to get a better look. The person labeled it as a Red tegu but I highly doubt that. Someone should try contacting them through their flickr account and ask them the exact location.



I did contact him, I am waiting for an answer, but the picture is 4 years old.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

And he is not a red, he has the red clay dirt on him.


----------



## homer (Apr 7, 2009)

man he sure lost a large part of his tail


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

homer said:


> man he sure lost a large part of his tail



I would still love to have him.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 7, 2009)

me too bobby. look at those jowels and everything. it would be amazing to have fresh bloodlines but we have alreadytalked about that lol


----------



## homer (Apr 7, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> homer said:
> 
> 
> > man he sure lost a large part of his tail
> ...



yea so would i! i wonder what happened to his tail though, do they have many predators?


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Apr 8, 2009)

Im the only one that see a Kind of Crow or Tuft in his head.
:!:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 8, 2009)

Neil_E_C_P said:


> Im the only one that see a Kind of Crow or Tuft in his head.
> :!:


No.. lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 8, 2009)

well I got an answer about where he was at, he was just outside of Iguazu. 



> Hello Bobby!
> 
> First of all, thank you for your interest in my photographs.
> 
> ...


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 8, 2009)

As for the head it is a leaf, look at it is behind his head.


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it safe to assume the green highlight area is the Chaco region? Making the location presumably close.


----------

